# SWIMS overshoes



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I a blog post for SWIMS overshoes and checked them out. They look pretty nice to me; I like the styling better than Tingleys. Their website is here: https://www.swims.no/ It looks like the price for a pair is coming up to be around 84 euros, which isn't great considering the value of the dollar lately, but still isn't terrible. Here are some pictures:


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

I've been wearing my Tingleys a lot this year ($8 at FB) and am looking for a good reason to pay more than 10x as much for Swims. It must be their great-looking website that makes me even consider these. In addition to the high price, I'm not sure I want to draw attention to my feet - wearing "rubbers" over shoes is uncommon here and I expect in most parts of the country. I find myself having to explain why I am wearing an overshoe. The proliferation of essentially disposable, rubber soled shoes made out of cheap leather has made protecting your shoes a thing of the past. Any explanation that includes protecting high-quality shoes draws confused looks. Not that I care what others think, but I just don't want to bothered by them. (sigh) The colored ones still do look cool on the website.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Trip: I can't recall ever harboring disagreement with any post of your's in the past but, by gawd man, those "SWIMS" look like prophylactics for the feet! While they may add a bit of propriety to use of the term "rubbers as a descriptor, I'll just stick to my Tingleys, thank you very much!" :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Forum member Lucky Strike has been a recent advocate of SWIMS. The one advantage I can see to them is that apparently they have a fuzzy interior that will further protect the shoe (and maybe even buff it for you!).

I just bought a NOS pair of Nettleton longwings for less than 84 euros, though.


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

PittDoc said:


> I've been wearing my Tingleys a lot this year...In addition to the high price, I'm not sure I want to draw attention to my feet - wearing "rubbers" over shoes is uncommon here and I expect in most parts of the country. I find myself having to explain why I am wearing an overshoe. The proliferation of essentially disposable, rubber soled shoes made out of cheap leather has made protecting your shoes a thing of the past. Any explanation that includes protecting high-quality shoes draws confused looks. Not that I care what others think, but I just don't want to bothered by them.


Agree. I get quizzical looks and comments at work to the effect of "why are you bothering", or "my father used to wear those". Just easier to not draw further attention to my feet when wearing overshoes. Also, the Tingleys work great for much less the price. I can spend the additional funds on other clothing desires.


----------



## skefferz (Jun 6, 2006)

NU81 said:


> I get quizzical looks and comments at work to the effect of "why are you bothering", or "my father used to wear those". Just easier to not draw further attention to my feet when wearing overshoes.


Don't acquiesce to your co-workers ignorant opinions about your wardrobe. *Be bold and wear what you want.*

And I like the SWIMS.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Those might be okay for a light rain or slightly icy conditions but I can't see how they'd function that well. I'd rather have overshoes that cover the whole shoe and the cuff of my trousers.

I'll stick with my Neos "voyagers", which are actually cheaper than these.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Just bought some Neos on sale at Orvis in Chicago after my Tings sprung a leak. They are really easy to get on/off.

asf


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow, I'm not sure if I've made a more unpopular post since my "replica watches" post way back in the day. Anyways, I just thought that these looked like an interesting choice for overshoes since they seem to be smaller and more concealable/carryable than some other models. Also, as AlanC pointed out, they do have a fuzzy interior which are indeed marketed as a feature that will buff your shoes as you walk.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

tripreed said:


> ...Also, as AlanC pointed out, they do have a fuzzy interior which are indeed marketed as a feature that will buff your shoes as you walk.


On offering my initial response, I was not aware of the soft, fuzzy interior of the SWIMS and do admit, that is a rather desireable characteristic. My tingleys do occassionally slightly mar the surface shine on my shoes but, they are certainly more affordable and a quick buff eliminates any damage to the shine. Now if we could just get Tingley to incorporate a "fuzzy" interior on their offerings...and at the Tingley price!


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Neos offer a fuzzy interior on some models to "self polish" your shoes. After reading mixed feedback from people who used them (apparently they scratched someone's shoes) I decided to go with regular Neos instead.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

I always thought they were called galoshes. Until this day when I read this post, I didn't know anyone besides my dad still wore them. Its not that I don't see anything wrong with them like some of my peers, I just always thought of them as something my dad would wear nor knew of any place that sold them. When it rains or snows I wear rubber soled waterproof dress boots or my timerland dress boots if its really nasty.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

SuitUP said:


> I didn't know anyone besides my dad still wore them. Its not that I don't see anything wrong with them like some of my peers, I just always thought of them as something my dad would wear nor knew of any place that sold them.


Sums up Trad pretty nicely, no?

JB


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

*Like the idea and styling, not the price.*

The idea is great. The price isn't. I think I'll stay with my STP NEOS, due to the fact that they cover all of my shoe and the cuff of my pants. If they made a high top though, and were discounted 30%, maybe.


----------



## D-Tail (Oct 29, 2008)

SWIMS also makes a Mobster model much like the Neo in that it comes up mid calf. I do hear the investment is worth it for the sole (ha) fact that they should outlast a Tingley five fold because of the stitching around the opening. They also avoid the moon boot look of Neos. I tried a low cut version on and they are very easy to put on and remove. There also seems to be almost a padded bottom to add to the comfort level. Anybody that has ruined a pair from salt stains could justify this investment.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a pair of swims in plain black, 100 bucks through AE's website. I find them much more comfortable than Tingleys.


----------



## Max875 (May 22, 2008)

I also purchased a pair of SWIMS from Allen Edmonds. I experienced a little trouble with the sizing. Size medium (8.5-9) did not work well with my size 8.5D Alden Barrie last shoes. So, I ended up going with size large.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ yes, you have to size up.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

As to the sizing I cannot say. Kim at the AE store on Mich picked mine out for me and told me they were the correct size--and they are. What I can tell you is they are fantastic. Unfortunately they beat the Totes hands down.


----------



## Max875 (May 22, 2008)

I really like my SWIMS too. Size medium fit fine with some of my shoes in size 8.5D (even my Alden LHS on the Van last which run long). The issue was with gunboats. So I decided to go with size large because I own more big & heavy type shoes.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I had AE send me some swims - haven't gotten the opportunity to use them. Seems worthwhile to spend the extra $$$ if I'm going to start wearing better shoes, which members of this forum have inspired me to do.


----------



## Poshak Man (Feb 25, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> On offering my initial response, I was not aware of the soft, fuzzy interior of the SWIMS and do admit, that is a rather desireable characteristic. My tingleys do occassionally slightly mar the surface shine on my shoes but, they are certainly more affordable and a quick buff eliminates any damage to the shine. Now if we could just get Tingley to incorporate a "fuzzy" interior on their offerings...and at the Tingley price!


Fuzzy interior is exactly why I bought the SWIMS as Tingleys rubber interior was rubbing off the shine on captoe. Nice styling on the SWIMS too. But mine ripped up / tore at the heels on second wearing. I bought them from ebay so out of luck. Bythe way I had medium sized SWIMS for my size 8 D shoes. Now back to Tingleys.


----------



## Lookingforaclue (Nov 10, 2005)

*A vote for Swims*

Bought Swims in October in DC when I'd forgotten my Tingleys. I'll admit I was stunned by the price. However, they are much superior to my Tingleys and also much superior to the fabric-lined galoshes I remember from years past.

1. The fit seems better. I need 2 sizes of Tingleys to accomodate my 11 and 11.5 (depending on last) AEs including a pair of cordovan MacNeils, but the extra-large size of Swims is perfect on all of them, and seem to fit closer to the shoe, especially at the toe.

2. I've never gotten snow inside them because the bound edge fits so well. (I know, I should be wearing boots if the snow is that deep, but it happens.)

3. I can put them on and take them off easily, standing and with a single hand (probably due to the lining.)

As to whether they are worth the difference in price: I wish they cost less but at $100 they are an affordable extravagance. Here in the frozen north, anything that makes one smile when its slushy or salty underfoot is worth a lot.

SRW


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

AlanC said:


> Forum member Lucky Strike has been a recent advocate of SWIMS. The one advantage I can see to them is that apparently they have a fuzzy interior that will further protect the shoe (and maybe even buff it for you!).
> 
> I just bought a NOS pair of Nettleton longwings for less than 84 euros, though.


Another advantage, besides their obvious high quality, is that they come with very nice carrying sleeves that snap together and are excellent for travel. No more packing them in ugly plastic grocery bags.


----------

